# Vertical FlowLayout



## Ishildur (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich benötige ein FlowLayout welches die Elemente allerdings vertikal ausrichtet. Gibt es eine solche Komponente? Ich habe es bereits mit GridLayout(9,1) versucht, allerdings zerrt mir dieser die Elemente auseinander, wenn das Fenster vergrössert wird. Mit dem BoxLayout habe ich dasselbe Problem festgestellt!

Mfg Ishildur


----------



## thE_29 (17. Apr 2008)

Gibst du in google verticalflowlayout ein 

http://www.koders.com/java/fid15ECA4485023074AC3CB8C5B016FD9FE9EE62D1F.aspx


----------

